# скрол на клаве

## scion13

сабж, кто что может посоветовать?!

----------

## scion13

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Ну неужели никто ничего не знает?????????!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## hermes_jr

Ведро.

----------

## sa10

 *scion13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ну неужели никто ничего не знает?????????!!!!!!!!!!!

 

Нет, чувак, не обижайся, но тебе что посоветовать?

На какую клавишу давить чтобы скрол получился?   :Question: 

----------

## scion13

 *sa10 wrote:*   

>  *scion13 wrote:*   
> 
> Ну неужели никто ничего не знает?????????!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> Нет, чувак, не обижайся, но тебе что посоветовать?
> ...

 

Нет у меня на клавиатуре сбоку скрол...(у нормальных людей он на мышке, а у меня на клвиатуре  :Smile: )) Но как вы все понимаете он не работат... (в винде пахал... год назад....) Я тут в линухе всё что только можно вроде настроил только скроллер остался.... ума не приложе что с ним делать.... и как его заюзать....

Что придёться самому писать прогу которая бут висет в памяти и ловить движения скрола?! Ну.... это конечно вариант, но может кто уже писал что-то или может в партежах что-нибудь подобное есть?!

----------

## 046

Настраивать скорее придётся только X. Хотя в консоли эта штука не менее интересна но пусть это остаётся гурманам  :Wink: 

Посмотри, программа xev ловит верчения этого скролла или нет. Эта программа ловит все сообщения клавиатуры и указателя. Поставь фокус на окно xev, и держа указатель над ним покрути колесо.

----------

## scion13

 *046 wrote:*   

> Настраивать скорее придётся только X. Хотя в консоли эта штука не менее интересна но пусть это остаётся гурманам 
> 
> Посмотри, программа xev ловит верчения этого скролла или нет. Эта программа ловит все сообщения клавиатуры и указателя. Поставь фокус на окно xev, и держа указатель над ним покрути колесо.

 

Кнопочки "back"  и "forward" на этой же клаве ловит, а скрол нет  :Sad: 

----------

## norguhtar

2scion13: scroll это обычно выдают scancode стрелки "вверх" "вниз"

----------

## fedukoff

На самом деле это колесо ни чего не выдает... Я, конечно, очень глубоко не углублялся, но как то не очевидно, что с этим колесом делать, как мышкино колесо не восприниматеся, коды ни какие не выдает...

Может попробовать как вторую мышку это колесо заподключить....

У меня безпроводной комплект от A4Tech.

----------

## KiberGus

Этот скрол обрабатывается как скрол мыши из того же комплекта. У моего брата комплект от A4 tech, сейчас подключал. У меня скрол настроен, и на клаве работает. У него пока не настроен, и на клаве тоже не работает.

----------

## fedukoff

Я извиняюсь, т.е. второй скрол мыши? Я, вроде, пытался так настроить, типа мыша с двумя колесами. Не работало... Конфиг в студию!

----------

## KiberGus

у меня он просто дублирует скрол мыши. Т.е. работает точно так же как скрол мыши. Вот из xorg.conf

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Buttons" "5"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

Впрочем можно еще попробовать программку photkeys

Написано внизу страницы:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/index.php?title=HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys

Возможно она сможет подобрать колесо. У меня кривые кнопки с клавиатуры подобрала, но действия я на нее пока не вешал.

----------

## fedukoff

Не буду врать, но, похоже у меня точно так же настроено, ибо колесо на мышке крутится и скролит как надо. А вот клавиатурное колесо молчит. 

Хотя само по себе клавиатурное колесо должно работать - на приемнике диодик миргает, когда его кручу.

ЗЫ. Попробую сделать по хавтушке, о результатах сообщу.

----------

## fedukoff

Попробовал я вчера настроить клаву подсматривая в то самое хавту. Удалось заставить одну, до сих пор не работавшую, мультимедия-клавишу с названием "office". Остальные клавиши уже давно нормально работали.

Остался только скрол.

Беда в том, что настраивая его по упомянотому документу, он начинает генерировать код нажатия клавиши, при кручении. А вот код отпускания клавиши не генерирует.   :Confused: 

Т.е. получается что если настроить так, чтобы скролл вверх генерировал скэн клавиши, скажем, "Х", то стоит сдвинуть его на одну позицию вверх, буквочи "Х" начинают вываливаться, будто я нажал Х и держу.

В принципе, это логично, что так он должен действовать. Но от этого легче не делается. Должен же быть способ как заставить скролл работать как скролл....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## KiberGus

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> 

 

Поэтому обрати внимание на последнюю статью документа и программу photkeys. Она как раз для кривых кнопок. У меня например производители сделали так, что одна кнопка генерит события нажатия, а другая события отжатия кнопки.

Она в твоем случае должна отлично сработать. Если напишешь команду, которая будет генерить событие нажатия кнопки иксов, буду тебе благодарен, а то photkeys умеет только заданные команды выполнять.

----------

